
Covid 19 Excess deaths across countries - cephaslr
https://www.economist.com/graphic-detail/2020/07/15/tracking-covid-19-excess-deaths-across-countries
======
cephaslr
United States Excess deaths by country or city Deviation from expected deaths,
%

Jun 6 - Jun 12 '-10%'

May 30 - Jun 5 '+1%'

May 23 - May 29 '+6%'

May 16 - May 22 '+12%'

I was surprised at these numbers and its interesting to contrast these with
cases over time and tests conducted. Cases over time has under counted the
general population before but to what extent is hard to know. Perhaps (since
deaths are behind initial contracting of Covid by approx 28 days (Per Kinsa
[https://www.kinsahealth.co/kinsas-illness-signal-a-
leading-i...](https://www.kinsahealth.co/kinsas-illness-signal-a-leading-
indicator-covid-19-outbreaks/\))) the population Covid numbers were actually
trending down in May while tests performed were trending up.

